# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Calico

## JLC

The Calico ball python is a dominate color and pattern morph. Most Calicos are very easy to identify with the bright white splotches along their sides. The splotches can be very bold, other times, there may only be some speckling.

The Calico was proven genetic by NERD in 2002. Calicos are also commonly called Sugar, and sometimes Bubblegum or White Sided. 


aalomon


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

CollideOverMe (11-14-2013)

----------

